# Drive 2 not found problem



## antz840 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Dell Dimension E510 with windows xp. recently when i've turned on my computer it says "Drive 2 not found: Parallel ATA,PATA-O (PRI IDE Master)". At first I just pressed F1 and ignored it but now my CD-DVD drive does not work at all. its like its there but does not work. I am not a computer genius so if u have a solution please try and keep it simple.....Thank you


----------



## Scarthos (Jan 16, 2009)

CD/DVD drives are native under XP, so I doubt this is a driver issue.

From the error message you gave, it looks like BIOS isn't seeing the drive. Most common culprits in this case are loose connection, weird BIOS setting, or faulty device.

To check for loose connection:
1) Turn Off and Unplug the PC
2) Hold down the Power Button for approx 15 sec. (This will discharge any residual charge on the motherboard.)
3) Remove both the DATA cable and Power Cable from the device.
4) Plug them back in and make sure they are both firm. (Also, check the DATA cable's connection to the motherboard.)
5) Once all the connections are firm, start the PC back up.

If that doesn't work, you can try to reset the BIOS settings to defaults.
1) After booting the PC, you should see an option to press a key to enter Setup. (With Dell it is usually F2.)
2) Here's the fun part. All bios configurations are different. DO NOT change anything in here. Simply look through the menus until you see a 'Load Optimized Defaults' or something similar. Once the defaults have been loaded, Save & Exit.

If after these attempts BIOS is still unable to see the Drive, then it is probably a problem with the device.

HTH


----------

